# Proline limbs



## Mr.MQ1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could get a set to fix up one of my dads favorite old bow?


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

What model Proline is it? Shoot me a PM so I don't forget this thread. I don't read this section of AT very much.

I think I may have a few pair from the "typhoon" type.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

call Barnsdale and have some made.


----------

